# Where to get Airwire



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I need a little help with where to get additional Airwire boards.

I used to get them from Larry Mosher, but he quit selling them. Does anyone have a GOOD reliable source?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, Call Jonathan Bliese...R/C electric model works...sponsors this forum...and I use him now as well


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba 
I to use to use Larry before he stopped serving as a dealer. I now use Johnathan for my Airwire boards. He's a good guy and will treat you right.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto, Jonathan Bliese @ RC Trains (Electric and Steam Modelworks). A sponsor on this forum.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto, Jonathan Bliese @ RC Trains (Electric and Steam Modelworks)..........................Thats where I got mine








Rod


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And he will support you and is very knowledgeable on the AW stuff. 

(I also buy speakers from him) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello folks: here is the best part: Anthony( bubba/madstang) was suffering a senior moment, something from which I can speak from experience. We talked to day on the phone and I checked my records- he got some decoders from me before, about 1.5 yrs ago!!! 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Come on Jonny boy a year and 1/2 ago!!!!!

I'll be 55 this 23rd of Feb.

Bubba


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, but Bubba: 55 is GOOD!. You get to start using the senior menu at fine establishments like DENNY"S. Ask me how I know- about senior menus, not about Denny's. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

55?? thats not what your wife said....


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

You just treplied on the 13th, it was posted on the 5th...am I stated I'm getting old??????


Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

thats because you said you hardly ever come here any more so i don't look for your posts. go run your trains.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, you're even 5 years past joining AARP unless you're aleady a member...


----------

